# Led Lights



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I just replaced all of the 921 bulbs in my 268RL with these LED bulbs off EBay from china, they are a white light and softer that the 921's

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200798138463?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## BKline (Jun 20, 2012)

Are you happy with them i bought a bag of the and will be chaging the sunday night.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

$2.99 for LED' with 80 lumens is a pretty good deal. May not be quite as bright as the incandescent. when I switched out mine I used warm whites that are about 160 lumens, brighter than a brand new incandescent bulb, but they weren't $2.99 either!

I'm curious how they hold up if/when the converter goes into bulk charge mode with 14.6V output. that seperates many of the good from the bad suppliers. I had some that didn't have a built in regulator and with the charger in bulk charge mode the LED's melted the solder and fell off the board.


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

I got those to use in the running/clearance lights on the outside of the TT. Not sure they would be bright enough for interior.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I just installed them yesterday, dont know how long they will last or anything about a bulk charge mode, but for $2.99 they will work great for me as long as they last.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

danny285 said:


> I just replaced all of the 921 bulbs in my 268RL with these LED bulbs off EBay from china, they are a white light and softer that the 921's
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/200798138463?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


Does it plug right in the existing socket without mods?


----------



## BKline (Jun 20, 2012)

Yes they pluged in the socket just fine however to me they were to dim. So i put most of the old bulbs back in, left the buncks and over the bed in.


----------

